# Drymarchon's Sketchbook and WIPs!



## drymarchon (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome!  I'm Iris, aka drymarchon!  I'm a digital artist and designer as well as a college student.  I'll be posting finished works, WIPs, and chatting about art.  Stick around and chat!





A little about me - I'm studying ecology and have a passion for all animals.  I keep and breed exotic animals, mainly reptiles and amphibians.  Art is my full time job!  I love FA because everyone's designs are so amazing and fun to draw.




(My OC, Enid!) 

Check me out on deviantart and tumblr!  I also do commission work, from lineart to paintings to character design to logos/graphic design.

It's very nice to meet you!


----------



## drymarchon (Dec 21, 2016)

*Featured Art:




*
A commission recently done for a commissioner on Furvilla - their delightfully werewolf evil character!


----------



## drymarchon (Dec 21, 2016)

Recently, I've been working on a ton of pet portrait paintings for Christmas.  I'll be releasing some awesome fantasy horse adoptables soon as well - super pumped to work on those, their design is gonna be amazing.


----------



## drymarchon (Dec 25, 2016)

A pet portrait done for a Christmas commissioner!  I hope everyone is having a good holiday!


----------



## drymarchon (Dec 27, 2016)

Excited to finally get to post this - this was a Christmas gift commission.  The recipient has a gorgeous pair of dogs, a Tibetan Mastiff and a cute Lab mix.    Thank you!


----------



## drymarchon (Dec 29, 2016)

This was a very special commission of an old man’s beloved dog.  The owner is a lifelong quail hunter, so I included bobwhites in an overwintered Indiana hay field.  This was a Christmas gift, so I’m excited to finally share it here.  Hope you’ve had a great holiday season!


----------



## drymarchon (Jan 6, 2017)

I was commissioned by DPTT to draw their stunning characters - check out their gallery!  Tons of awesome art there and they were a pleasure to work with. :0


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2017)

Do you have a fur affinity gallery yourself?


----------



## drymarchon (Jan 6, 2017)

I do!  You can find me here.


----------



## drymarchon (Jan 9, 2017)

Just finished this Lycanroc painting!  If you like it, please reblog it on tumblr here.  Thank you! <3


----------

